# There's Air Brushes and air brushes



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

There's a lot of posts here and on other boards asking "what is a good 'starter' brush". You don't have to get a 'Name Brand' to get good results- it's not a 'Nike' T shirt and no one is going to see it, so buy to your needs. If you are going to spray thinner based enamels or acetone based propionate, you will defiantly need a brush with a 'ceramic' seal, most cheapies have rubber 'O' rings and will not tolerate these solvents. 
If like me, you rarely use these solvent based paints/clears, I have a spot gun for this, so here is an alternative:
I have four brushes, an old Iwata, still going (over 30 yrs), an Aztec (for rough stuff) and two cheapies from ebay, all double action gravity feed. 
I bought the 3mm brush pictured about 9 months ago on ebay NEW (@ ebay Australia) for A- $36 about U.S-$30, it&#8217;s probably made in China, but it is my best, very adjustable and after &#8220;hotting it up&#8221; is by far the most versatile. I run it at between 15-25lb and adjust it up/down at the air screw at the tip. I have sprayed a little with thinners based enamels etc, but would expect at this price it would not have a ceramic seal, so I am not going to push it. Great for W/B and Tamiya ethanol based acrylics. For a starter, I highly recommend them. See a few tips for a hot up of your brush, weather for a cheapie below, or a Rolls Royce Iwata .Pete


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

dont know much adout them but i have a pachae(sp?) id be willing to sell dual action...paid $80 for it around 7 years ago used a few times...


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Haz, great post. Every week you do more in the way of earning your MacGyver moniker! 

The idea of sliding a piece of wiring insulation down the shaft of the needle is pure genius. In fact, I believe it may do the same thing as the kit that Iwata offers which allows control of the needle for consistent control over the cone patterns by essentially "locking" the needle into one positions. Can't wait to try. 

Your photo also reveals yet another of your MacGyvers... that airbrush holder you made from what appears to be a piece of PVC pipe is also excellent. I tried fabricating one from metal and its similar to those that can be bought, but I like your idea better and will make one like to try.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I think i should have bought more than 1 brush. lol


----------

